# Trouble with SCARM



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm having trouble converting the file to something else like to JPEG so I can post the plan here. Anyone got some tips to help with that?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats an easy proplem to fix...Export top left under Save As and pic the jpg as the file type to export.


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

The method I have used is to use a screen capture program and then just save the file. Windows 7 has a pretty handy embedded program that I think is called "snip it" or "snipping tool"


----------

